# Is BarryD back?



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

See today on the M11 heading north, some time around 1pm a rather, er, travel-worn Swift Kon Tiki, satellite dome on the roof, grey scooter on the back.

Is BarryD back?

Morph


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sounds like him.....


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just wait for that cry for help from somewhere along the A14 :lol:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Was he going along if not it was Barryd


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Probably was, he's due back today.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope so

I'm missing him

Time for a visit and a cuddle methinks  :lol: 

Heathcliffe, you've blown it

Walks on lonely moors, Hah

Samdra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I heard he'd taken a wrong turn and ended up in Wales, Alan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Did it have 4 wheels?

If so, definitely not Barry's Kon-Tiki


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ye of little faith  

Ignore them all Barry

They are just jealous 8O 8O :wink: 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

Jealous? He is going back to work tomorrow(maybe) to re-boot a server - I always thought that meant kicking out the butler a second time.

Anyway he desrves to go back to work ; having attempted to retire at 44 - at least I left it until 45 - and failed, thankfully, as I am worth 10X what I had then.( I cannot find the square root key)

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If the scooter was in bits then it definitely was him! :lol:


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

OI!! I resemble that remark,I put it all back together before he left me,but of course anything could have happened since!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Sandra
> 
> Jealous? He is going back to work tomorrow(maybe) to re-boot a server - I always thought that meant kicking out the butler a second time.
> 
> ...


Who has been tampering with my post?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep that was definately me! 

Van looks like its been in the Paris Dakar Rally. Even the wheels are covered in mud from a muddy field near Wissant.

Got back about 2 hours ago after a 335 mile haul from Wissant. 

And anyway you lot! Bits may fall off and break but Hank the Tank always keeps going and after the abuse and punishment its had on this trip including 6 weeks in the Pyrenees at at least 14 Cols (need to count them up) I am pretty proud of the old beast.

Its a real treat to have Electrickery after struggling badly on this trip with a knackered laptop and leisure battery so will have to make up for it now! There will be numerous threads on how to fix stuff as well as some pics and stuff from the trip.

I have ferry lag now as well due to a 2 hour time difference from yesterday. Dunno how we made the ferry to be honest. Got searched on the French side and questioned in Dover. The silly mare actually asked me which country we had travelled from. Eh? Peru!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome back!

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Whew, everything intact here....... :lol: :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *raynipper wrote: *Whew, everything intact here....... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ray.


You can thank Mrs D for that. I was all for coming and emptying your wine cellar but she wasnt having any of it!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done mate
we had a fairly awesome trip over a col in the Pyrenees
7 point turn on one bend needed and 3 point turns on about 9 other hairpins. Single track road but with 2 way traffic


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

he's back and hasn't said hello to his ???

Gemmy where are you when I need you to fill in the blanks8O 8O 

An older woman 

I had to look it up

And I liked it :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've remembered

I'm a Cougar

Will do for me

Gemmy stand down

Till I next need you :lol: :lol: 

You know you secretly love me

What's not to love??

Waiting for hundreds of reasons why you don't :lol: :lol: 

But then again you are prob wrong :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooohhhhhh Heathcliffe............................  

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No he's done for 

I excused his stomach in the wet tea shirt 

Although he still looked pretty good :wink: 

It's no good he let me down on the lonely moor

There is no going back

Although :lol: :lol: 

Well he did look good  

Sandra


----------

